# The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

One of our local sports radio shows does a segment called "The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly. They focused today's show on the Jazz and blew a golden opportunity to do it on local college football.

So since I don't write for their show, but feel I could have written a better segment today, here it goes:

The Good: USU improves their record with another blowout win and looks to be in control of the MWC conference. They are moving up in the polls! Congratulations to the Aggies who are playing terrific in their conference and getting some national attention.

The Bad: Utah was in control of the South division but with a poor performance and injury to their starting QB wining the south, while still within reach, becomes a little more difficult than it might have been just one week ago. Tough blow to Tyler Huntley. Get better. As a team, the Utes need to rally around the new QB and still take the south.

The Ugly: BYU's loss to Boise was just that: UGLY. QB play was a bright spot for most of the night, but BYU lost a great opportunity to beat the Broncos at home. Poor clock management, play calling, and (as Bronco Mendenhall would preach) execution was UGLY and cost the Cougs the win.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Fair enough.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

HighNDry said:


> The Good: USU improves their record with another blowout win and looks to be in control of the MWC conference. They are moving up in the polls! Congratulations to the Aggies who are playing terrific in their conference and getting some national attention.
> 
> The Bad: Utah was in control of the South division but with a poor performance and injury to their starting QB wining the south, while still within reach, becomes a little more difficult than it might have been just one week ago. Tough blow to Tyler Huntley. Get better. As a team, the Utes need to rally around the new QB and still take the south.
> 
> The Ugly: BYU's loss to Boise was just that: UGLY. QB play was a bright spot for most of the night, but BYU lost a great opportunity to beat the Broncos at home. Poor clock management, play calling, and (as Bronco Mendenhall would preach) execution was UGLY and cost the Cougs the win.


I can't argue too much with this. The Aggies are continuing their awesome play. Even though most fellow Utefans I know (and myself) have tried not to drink the media kool-aid about the Utes, it was still a gut punch to lose Huntley and the game. They still are in the mix but I don't know if they have enough offense to beat Oregon next week.

You may be a bit harsh on the kuugs. Admittedly, I didn't follow most of the game, but they were right there at the end. It certainly wasn't an embarrassment by any means. Yeah, the playcalling at the end could have been questioned, but they are playing a true freshman at QB. Next week will be huge for the Y. Win at Umass and you'll get into a bowl, can feel better about the program, and chalk up genuine progress. Lose and then it really will be ugly in (un)happy valley.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I hate football.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Another yawner of a college football season....thank goodness USU has a football team; otherwise, college football in this state wouldn't even be worthy of complaining about. Utah has once again raised hope long enough to dash it in a few of us...


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> I hate football.


Life sucks right now.

The Utes are done.
SUU never got started, and Weber is in town on Saturday. :neutral:
The Jazz are just plain pathetic. I'll never understand passing up layups to brick a 3s. Multiple 3s. All in one possession.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

You didn't even mention the largest travesty of them all in Big D. Oy... I hate football.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

That Cowboys' game last night was hard to watch. Offensively, they stink! I haven't figured out if it is the Linehan/Garrett combo or Dak...but, something needs to change!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> Life sucks right now.
> 
> The Utes are done.
> SUU never got started, and Weber is in town on Saturday. :neutral:
> The Jazz are just plain pathetic. I'll never understand passing up layups to brick a 3s. Multiple 3s. All in one possession.


I think the Jazz are the most surprisingly disappointing to me right now. I'm not sure what has happened to their defense. Maybe it's the new rules, or the league has unlocked the Jazz scheme, or effort, but the Jazz are getting torched every night. (57% fg% against last night and 65% until garbage time) They simply aren't good enough offensively to allow opponents to shoot over 50% and win.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyoming2utah said:


> That Cowboys' game last night was hard to watch. Offensively, they stink! I haven't figured out if it is the Linehan/Garrett combo or Dak...but, something needs to change!


Hey, I thought this was a thread to sing the blues. The NFL game was the only great news I got last night.:smile: I was kind of hoping to see Jerruh Jones slam his fist down and break his laptop on national TV with the last Titans TD. (he almost did)


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

wyoming2utah said:


> I haven't figured out if it is the Linehan/Garrett combo or Dak...but, something needs to change!


All of the above.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

PBH,
I really feel for the Thunderbirds. Coming off co-champion season last year to very disappointing this year. I follow SUU because the QB Skidmore is a family friend. I think he has the potential do do good things.

Weber is getting a lot of hype, but I don't think they are as good as last years team. They seem to get the wins, but I'm not seeing the number 4 ranking unless it's a little love carry over from last year.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> I think the Jazz are the most surprisingly disappointing to me right now.


That's the problem with expectations. Every Jazz fan in the country has been anticipating this season. When expectations are high, you usually end up disappointed.

HnD -- SUU is young. Hopefully they have a good future. Their football program has really improved the last few years, and I think they are going in a good direction.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

If you can't get all excited with the hype each year and ultimately have your heart crushed, what the heck is the purpose of being a fan?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> If you can't get all excited with the hype each year
> and ultimately have your heart crushed, what the heck is the purpose of being a BYU fan?


There. Fixed it for you.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Tough day to be a bird in the state of Utah. 

GO UTES!
GO CATS!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Rough weekend for teams with bird mascots.

I hate the eagles.


----------

